# another neg for me



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

well hello girls i hope we can start chatting as im at the stage again where yet another neg cycle and not sure where to be.i will be ringing the clinic tomorrow ofcourse and asking them to get me in asap but will probably be a couple of months before they can fit me in.well i hope it happens soon and we get our dream of a bfp soon.hope everyone is well and would love to know where you all are and what your doing next.have a holiday to look forward to in june and a new sofa waiting to be delivered.i had hoped that these being bought i would of got a bfp to of got my new sofa dirty with little finger prints and a big belly for my hols but sadly wasnt meant to be this time round so maybe next time.lol.xxx.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi tweetie

Just wanted to send you a  

als xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks hunni.just nice to have somewhere to chat when its all over i guess.whats the situation with you hunni.lol.xx.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Aww .... Tweetie ....... so sorry ......

Thinking of you    

Take care 

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks hope.thinking of you too and hope everything is well.lol.xxx.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi tweetie

im so sorry hunny i really am take care hun   

good luck in the future 

love nikki xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Tweetie

sending you big    

pam xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry about your bfn Tweetie, HUGS!

I am getting a new sofa this week too  

Take care XX


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls thanks for the messages very kind of you to reply.

kizzymouse-lets hope the sofa's work for the future of tx then hey

goodluck to everyone.lol.xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Tweets 

I know we 'chatted' in the chat room the other night, But I wanted to send you another load of  's so so so sorry sweetie  

Love 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya tweets, have been keeping an eye out for ya, we've chatted before.
so sorry its not happened this time round hun. (((((hug)))) hopefully catch up in chat again soon chuck. 
love ceri x


----------



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to this site & we have just had our fourth IUI & it failed, third one worked but ended in a miscarriage, just takes it all out of you dosent it! Im going to start again next month,what clinic do you go to? Would love to chat as nobody seems to have replied to me yet.

Hopefully I'll hear from you.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Claire, 

welcome to FF 

  you seem to have been through a rough time hun, everything crossed that you get that   next time   

pam xx


----------



## sarahbell (Feb 4, 2006)

HI TWEETIE SO SO to hear your sad news thinging of you hunny take care lts of hugs Sarahbell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## greeny (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all

Very new to this site. So new I dont even know how to do my profile.
here goes: married 10 days, 2 children naturally conceived with ex hubby, but new Dh v v v low Sperm count so recommended for ICSI and IVF. We have to pay as I have two kids already, so going to CARE 20th April.

Point is my hubby was adopted at 5 weeks old and him and his mother are unbeliveably close, his Dad passed away.  His mother tried to conceive for 12 years and after adopting my DH conceived 4 years later so my DH has a brother!

Just want to say congratulations to you Bubbles I hope your kids will love you as much as my DH loves his mum even without a biological conection


----------

